# Question about building garage shelves



## Flyover (May 16, 2018)

I'm building shelves in my garage, similar to these: http://www.ana-white.com/sites/default/files/how to build garage shelving diy easy quick fast cheap 26.jpg






Basically it's a frame made of studs with OSB for the shelf surfaces. I'm using 7/16 OSB. My shelves will be 8 feet from side to side and 2 feet out from the wall.

A lot of instructions I've seen online tell you to use 2x3s for the horizontal supports and 2x4s for the verticals, but I accidentally bought all 2x4s. Rather than return a bunch of my 2x4s which is a big hassle, I'm wondering if I use a 2x4 down the length of the shelf from one end to the other, oriented up and down (see image below), how far apart can I space my supports that come out from the wall to get the same strength as I'd get if I'd used 2x3s for the end-to-end supports and spaced every 2 feet coming out of the wall?

I'm not putting anything seriously heavy on them (mostly boxes full of clothes, pottery, and Christmas decorations) but I don't want the shelves to sag over time.

PS. Also, what do you think of shelves like these: https://hips.hearstapps.com/pop.h-c...landscape-1458851131-after-h.JPG?resize=980:*


----------



## Sparky617 (May 16, 2018)

I built similar shelves to your top link in my garage up around the ceiling and above the door.  I used all 2x4's and made a ladder frame out of the 2x4's.  I used TimberTek lags to bolt it to the wall studs.  I made a "truss" in the middle of the one over the door by lagging a 2x2 into the wall stud, I then faced it on one side with some OSB, and installed a cross member corner to corner screwing it into the OSB, and added other blocking to fill it out on the edges.  I then covered the open side with another piece of OSB and screwed from the ladder frame cross member into the truss.  I can hang off of the mid-span of the shelves with them fully loaded and get no deflection in the 2x4 framing.    I store Christmas decorations, extra packs of paper towels, coolers, a bin full of light bulbs, camping gear, etc up on these shelves.

I've seen people use the angle iron used for hanging garage doors as bracing for these types of shelves as well, doing a 45 degree up to the wall and bolting it fast.


----------



## Flyover (May 16, 2018)

Without a truss, how far apart do you think I could space the supports coming out from the wall?


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2018)

I would put one ever 2 ft, but the osb can span the 2 ft with out support is spans 2 ft OC on a roof just fine.


----------



## Sparky617 (May 16, 2018)

I put 2x4's every two feet on the ladder frame.  I put one truss in the middle of the 20' span.  The ends were lagged into the side walls of the garage.


----------



## Sparky617 (May 16, 2018)

I also screwed everything together instead of using nails.  I used drywall screws for holding the OSB down, but I used regular screws to screw the frame together, maybe overkill, but drywall screws have very little shear strength.


----------



## bud16415 (May 17, 2018)

I’m hooked on guard-dog deck screws. I keep an assortment of lengths up to 4.5”. Plated drywall screws for the plywood tops.


24” OC is what I would do. I like the post idea and not have the weight hanging off the walls and the drywall sandwiched in the joint. I would make them free standing and then just a couple screws to anchor them to the wall.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/FastenM...AncAEALw_wcB&dclid=CNKRuNfljNsCFYu2swodRZ4GIw


----------



## Sparky617 (May 18, 2018)

Here are a few pictures of mine.  Several of the shelves got the full finish treatment.  I may cover the bottoms of the remaining shelves with beadboard and cover the 2x4's with 1x6's ripped down or chair rail backer board.   I don't like the idea of posts as they would encroach into the floor space of the garage.  I'm all about parking my cars in the garage.


----------



## Sparky617 (May 18, 2018)

I have one that is mounted above the hood height of a F-150 4WD just in case I get a new truck.    I can fit a crew cab short bed in my garage but it would have to tuck in under the one shelf.


----------



## Flyover (May 18, 2018)

Talked to my neighbor, whose shelves I'm basically going to copy. He used all the exact same materials as me and spaced his supports 4' apart -- so basically one on each end and one in the middle. He puts the same kinda stuff on his shelves as I will -- plastic tubs full of clothes and holiday decorations etc. No engine blocks!

So I started tonight just building a frame for the first shelf. (It's sitting on the floor on its side, obviously. Sorry about the crappy picture. Flip phone!)


----------



## Flyover (Jun 10, 2018)

Just wanted to let everyone know I finished the shelves.

I used 2x4s for the frames and uprights, and 7/16 OSB for the shelf surfaces. I only needed to reinforce the OSB once every 4 feet, since I'm not putting anything crazy heavy on any of them.

I also built an 8' workbench and a treadmill desk out of 2x3s.

The whole thing turned out just like I was imagining it, which is unusual for my woodworking projects. I might post pictures sometime in the future.


----------



## Flyover (Nov 28, 2018)

Popping back in to share a picture of one side of the garage, which shows my finished workbench and some shelves. The treadmill desk is out of frame to the right. The workbench was a mess because I was in the middle of a project; I usually keep it pretty clean.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 29, 2018)

I see you have a workmate. I never wanted one for 40 years and I bought one at a garage sale for 5 bucks a few years ago. Now I don’t know what I would do without it and I’m looking around to get a second one. I made a short saw horse the same height till I find one.


Your garage is coming along nice. Good place for a work bench as it will be handy when working in the driveway as well as the garage.


----------



## Flyover (Nov 30, 2018)

Yup. You can't really see it but I installed a power strip on the left side of the front of the workbench, so I can conveniently plug in there to use my power tools in the driveway, as well as my weed whacker when I'm edging out front. (Actually, you can kinda see some stuff plugged into it, and you can also see the 14-gauge extension cord it's fed by, draped along the wall.)


----------

